# Belated introduction ...



## bmaskmaker (May 6, 2010)

I was recently reminded (Thanks Joiseygal) that I've been a member for awhile now, but never introduced myself, so here goes.

I'm a very new haunter (2 years so far) ... but do have a theater background so some of the concepts are familiar.

I found the haunt community while searching tutorials on paper mache sculpture techniques ... and you were all so generous and interesting, that I never left. So haunting has grown on me vs. being an original passion.

Stolloween is a big influence / resource / guru for me. I'm also a huge fan of Stiltbeast and his You Tube Wednesday tutorials.

I'm fairly confident in my paper mache skills -- tho still learning /refining sculpture and armature-building. Thankfully mache pumpkins and gargoyles are forgiving creatures.

2010 was my first year -- I did a relatively small display put it up the day before Halloween, took it down Halloween night after midnight.

Last year (2011) I doubled the display and added lighting, and displayed the same 2 days. Here's a link to the album I put up ...

https://picasaweb.google.com/bethmlyons/Halloween2011?authuser=0&feat=directlink

This year (2012) I'll be adding a graveyard so I can have something that I can put out earlier (maybe a week or two before). So this year is about gravestones. And maybe a fence.

I think that's enough for an intro ... yes?


----------



## BadMonkey (Sep 7, 2011)

Welcome! Cool pix!!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome to HauntForum!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A belated welcome, Bmask


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome fellow Marylander!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Loved your pics! Your gargoyles sort of remind me of Dan the monster man's work.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## Petronilla (Jan 18, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## bmaskmaker (May 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm glad you finally introduced yourself.  You have some really cool props!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

welcome! 

its a huge boon to posess papermache skills!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and Welcome


----------

